# Fozzy's Lion Cut



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Had Fozzy at the vet all day for his first ever lion cut. He doesn't seem phased by it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable!!! 

Too cool for school!! 8)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is so darned cute.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He's cool with it because he knows he really looks like a lion.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Naw look at him. Such a handsome boy and I think he knows it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like his tail and mittens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! :yikes He _really does_ look like a lion on the Serengeti!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

My friend has his cat shaved like that too. Too cute!


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm getting my cat, Ozzee, done this coming thursday!  Should be interesting. I hope he looks as good as Fozzy does!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! He looks great - that cut is a total winner on Fozzy since he's got that great tawny coloring already... :luv 

Fran


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly was looking over my shoulder at these pictures and made a beeline for the stairs :lol:

Fozzy's looking quite cool...literally and figuratively.


----------



## Owned_By_Two (Mar 30, 2010)

Very, very cool. :thumb


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: I know what topic I'm gonna show to Floofer the next time he ticks me off! :lol:


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol!

Too cute. I've never seen anything like it before. I tend to love orange tabby cats.


----------

